# Laufwerk liest nur noch CDs keine DVDs mehr??



## lumi (15. Januar 2009)

Hallo liebe Forenmitglieder!

Hab da ein kleines Problem mit meinem neuen PC! 

Gestern ist alles noch ganz normal gelaufen, und seit heute kann mein Laufwerk keine DVD mehr lesen. Das Laufwerk wirft die DVDs (hab schon 10 verschiedene eingelegt) immer mit der Meldung "Legen Sie einen Datenträger in das Laufwerk D: ein" aus. Sobald ich aber ne CD einleg wird diese gelesen, wobei ich noch anmerken sollte dass musik von ner Original CD in ziemlich schlechter Qualität abgespielt wird.

Kenn mich ja nicht aus, aber kann es sein dass der laser defekt ist?

Falls es relevant ist, hab ein Samsung SH-S223Q. Mein System ist ca. 2 Monate alt und ich hab gestern ein bisschen mit dem ATI Tool herumgespielt (sollte aber egal sein).

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Hackslash (15. Januar 2009)

Pack mal ne neue Firmware auf deinen Brenner bewirkt manchmal Wunder.


----------



## OctoCore (15. Januar 2009)

lumi schrieb:


> Kenn mich ja nicht aus, aber kann es sein dass der laser defekt ist?



Eher nicht, es gibt ja nur einen. Dann wäre es auch nichts mit CDs. Das Problem an sich ist mir aber sehr vertraut. Ist mir schon bei vielen Laufwerken untergekommen, sowohl bei Brennern als auch bei Read-Only-LWs. Meistens war es ein echter Hardware-Defekt. Verschmutzung (Raucherhaushalt?) schließe ich bei dir mal aus, wenn das Gerät noch so neu ist.
Du kannst ja mal versuchen, verschiedene (also +/-/RW) beschriebene DVDs zu testen, ob es sich auf einen bestimmten Rohlingstyp bezieht. Zickt das LW auch bei gepressten DVD-ROMs rum? Dann wäre noch die Möglichkeit die DVDs mit Isobuster auslesen zu lassen, falls es doch nur eine Leseschwäche und kein Totalausfall ist.
Firmware wechseln wurde ja schon erwähnt.


----------



## klefreak (15. Januar 2009)

also soweit ich das in Erinnerung habe, verwendet ein DVD für CD's ne andere Diode daher könnte das schon sein,dass da was kaputgegangen ist. Außerdem hatte ich auch ein altes DVD Laufwerk, welches aber in meinem Falle keine CD's mehr lesen wollte

mfg Klemens


----------



## lumi (15. Januar 2009)

Danke für eure schnellen Antworten!

Firmwareupdate war das erste was ich gemacht habe.

find das nur lustig, bei meinem letzten System hatte ich das gleiche problem nur umgekehrt. 

Raucherhaushalt hab ich keinen (ist die hölle für die gesamte elektronik).
Blöde Frage, aber was meinst du mit gepresste DVDs?

Die billigste Variante wird sein ich bestell mir ein neues, oder hat noch jemand nen Tipp?


----------



## DanielX (15. Januar 2009)

Ja eine Sache wurde noch nicht erwähnt, einfach mal reinigen darann kannn es auch liegen denn DVD ist ja auch feiner als CD.

Also wenn du hast einfach mal ne Reinigungs-CD rein.

Achja und wenn es nicht geht kein neues Kaufen du hast doch Garantie.^^

MfG DanielX


----------



## lumi (15. Januar 2009)

ich denk mal dass der Versand fast das gleiche kostet wie ein neues laufwerk, oder? Vor allem die Reinigungs CD müsste ich extra kaufen, aber danke für den Tipp.


----------



## DanielX (15. Januar 2009)

Die Reinigungs-CD gibts eigentlich in jedem Medimarkt etc. un kostet auch nichts.


----------



## klefreak (15. Januar 2009)

DanielX schrieb:


> Die Reinigungs-CD gibts eigentlich in jedem Medimarkt etc. un kostet auch nichts.




so eine CD hat bei mir damals nur dazu geführt, dass dann gar nichts mehr ging, ich persönlich hate nix davon

mfg Klemens


----------



## gorn (15. Januar 2009)

Das sind schon verschiedene Laser, ich hatte auch mal einen Brenner, der nur noch CDs und keine DVDs gebrannt hat.
Wenn du noch Garantie drauf hast, schick ihn ein, ansonsten wird neukaufen wohl am schnellsten und stressfreisten sein.


----------



## lumi (15. Januar 2009)

Noch ne blöde Frage, was heißt P-ATA Laufwerk? ich kenn nur S-ATA und IDE?


----------



## gorn (15. Januar 2009)

Pata = ide


----------



## lumi (15. Januar 2009)

Danke für die Antwort, hätts mir grad auf Amazon bestellt weil ich dachte wird schon passen.

So kann man sich irren


----------



## OctoCore (15. Januar 2009)

Zwei Laser(dioden) gab es mal in der Anfangszeit der DVD-Brenner. 
Heute steckt nur noch eine drin. Wer zwei haben möchte, greift zum Bluray-Brenner.


----------



## OlliT. (19. Januar 2009)

Das Problem habt ihr gelöst. Soweit, sogut

meiner liest CD´s, orginal oder gebrannt ist wurst.
Aber gebrannte DVD´s will er nicht, nur orginal.

Hab kein Plan was das sein könnte.

HILFE


----------



## OctoCore (20. Januar 2009)

Sowas liegt hier auch noch rum. Der liest keine gebrannten DVD-R mehr, gebrannte DVD+R schon. Er kann sie brennen, aber nicht mehr lesen, wenn sie erst ausgeworfen sind. Bleiben sie direkt nach dem Brennen im Laufwerk, können sie problemlos gelesen werden. Einmal raus und wieder rein-> Feierabend. Die gebrannten DVD-R werden dann witzigerweise als DVD-RW erkannt. Die Daten lassen sich dann nur noch mit ISObuster auslesen und runterkopieren.


----------



## OlliT. (23. Januar 2009)

So, dachte gerade Problem wäre gelöst

Noti komplett formatiert, Ultimate x64 und auf der 2partion Windows7
drauf. DVD+RW rein, funzt alles bestens.

Zufrüh gefreut, meine - Rohlinge nimmt er noch immer nich,
weder neue oder die er mal gebrannt hat.
Mein Fachmann des vertrauens nannte mir auch nur 2 lösungen

Reinigungs CD oder neues Laufwerk ( kost 90 tacken )

Klasse


----------



## klefreak (23. Januar 2009)

OlliT. schrieb:


> So, dachte gerade Problem wäre gelöst
> 
> Noti komplett formatiert, Ultimate x64 und auf der 2partion Windows7
> drauf. DVD+RW rein, funzt alles bestens.
> ...




welcher dvdbrenner kostet heute noch 90e??
-->Brenner intern Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

je nach wunsch SATA oder IDE(PATA)

mfg KLemens


----------



## OlliT. (23. Januar 2009)

die im noti sind, moment ich stell ma en paar daten rein


----------



## OlliT. (23. Januar 2009)

So, das Laufwerk nennt sich TSSTcorp CD/DVDW TS-L621L.
Keine Ahnung was das fürn Hersteller ist, tip ma auf Toshiba.


----------



## OctoCore (23. Januar 2009)

Notebook-Laufwerke waren schon immer etwas teurer. Wenn er dafür auch gleich den Einbau macht, ist das soweit okay.
Aber die Reinigungs-Cd wäre einen Versuch wert. Ich steh zwar auch nicht so auf das Schmirgeln von Plastikoptiken, aber was hast du zu verlieren. Tod oder Weltmeister.


----------



## OlliT. (23. Januar 2009)

Wäre mit einbau, aber das wäre auch kein Problem.
Ihr habt mich überredet, Montag kommt ne ReinigungsCD drüber. vielleicht werd ich ja Weltmeister.
Werd dann mein erfolg posten.


----------

